# Hopper Setup Issues



## starbucksfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

I am trying to set up a new Dish Hopper myself and have not yet got to the activation screen. I am getting a good signal from the Dish but the on screen set up process is getting stuck on Attention Message 833 "Please wait while your network table is updated." I've searched the forum and the web for information re this particular message but have found nothing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that mean NIT is not acquired and/or all three tuners doesn't get NITs from all three (?) sats


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

When mine was installed had similar issues. Instsller had to keep resetting the hopper and we also unhooked the ethernet during initialization.


----------



## starbucksfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually after FOUR hours stuck on that screen, the receiver finally moved on to the next step in the wizard set up. Apparently it downloaded the latest software, but why it took 4 hours, I have no idea. I'm now at the final step--activation. Hopefully that will not take as long.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It takes a long time to download the software depending on what it came from the factory with. On top of that, give it a good 24-48 hours to settle in before calling and complaining about things (or posting here). It's been our experience that it needs that time to...do things.


----------

